# Finally...



## kamakiri (Apr 12, 2011)

After over a year break in doing any breeding...

And thanks to joeho for the male from back in January! Glad they both survived this long to mate


----------



## myzticalboi (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice Grant! I hope your female lays you an ooth. Unfortunately, my female was mated twice and never laid me an ooth since December.


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 12, 2011)

Then I really hope to have an ooth or nymphs to share!  

She laid 1 sometime in Feb, I think...after a few unsuccessful mating attempts...so I'm sure that one is infertile. But at least I know she is capable of laying.

Thanks again Joe  

Edit:

They've separated this afternoon and she's 'mixing' or moving her valves/ovipositor...usually a sign of a successful mating.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2011)

Good Job! today u r the Man!


----------



## ismart (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats!  I hope she lays you many ooths! And just keep me in mind, should you need to sell any nymphs off in the future!


----------



## macawlover2 (Apr 13, 2011)

It feels a little strange to be looking at mantis porn :blink:


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 14, 2011)

macawlover2 said:


> It feels a little strange to be looking at mantis porn :blink:


Not if you are the KING of mantisporn  You should see some of my earlier work... :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 21, 2011)

No new ooth just yet.  she has taken about four or five more crix since...so I'm hoping she lays soon.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2011)

Careful, she might explode!


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 22, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Careful, she might explode!


 :lol: Exploded today...but with an ooth!!  

Fresh out of the oven!


----------



## myzticalboi (Apr 22, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> :lol: Exploded today...but with an ooth!!
> 
> Fresh out of the oven!


Another ooth??!


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 22, 2011)

joeho said:


> Another ooth??!


First fertile one, but second total.  I should also mention that I gave her a good misting today in the newer enclosure. I think it was generally more humid in the 32 oz tub she grew up in and laid the first ooth. So I thought she might need more to drink or just humidity in general. Might also be coincidence...

If I get a second fertile ooth it will be yours. If I'm not that lucky, I'll give you half the nymphs from this one.


----------



## myzticalboi (Apr 22, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> First fertile one, but second total.  I should also mention that I gave her a good misting today in the newer enclosure. I think it was generally more humid in the 32 oz tub she grew up in and laid the first ooth. So I thought she might need more to drink or just humidity in general. Might also be coincidence...
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> If I get a second fertile ooth it will be yours. If I'm not that lucky, I'll give you half the nymphs from this one.


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 22, 2011)

congrats on the ooth.

Harry


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 11, 2011)

She's still kickin' and popped out another ooth yesterday morning. Took about 3 hours start to finish.


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 12, 2011)

Pics from yesterday

8:00






10:30






Later that day


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 26, 2011)

Hrm...9 weeks on the first ooth and still nothing? Beginning to worry it's not fertile


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't feel too bad, if the first one is not fertile. But the second one, unless there is something weird happening, will be a good one. I bought a D. dessicata ooth and paid dearly for it, and nothing has come of the incubation of it. So now I am acquiring a few nymphs to see if I can grow them out to adulthood and then... Good luck to you! Nice pictures.


----------



## dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you going to need to move the ooth from that location? If so how difficult will it be to do so?


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 10, 2011)

I moved the two to a 16oz tub so they can be kept in higher humidity. They aren't hard to move...just peeled it off.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 10, 2011)

How many times did you mate the pair?


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 12, 2011)

Had them mated just once...nothing so far from ooths 2 through 4. She's about a year and a half old now...and been an adult since last december.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've had trouble with the Dessicata as well. I mated mine multiple times with multiple different males and females and still no cigar. Plenty of ooths, but not a single one of them had hatched.

The male that you used to mate yours with actually came from the same stock as mine, so I don't really know what to think here. I'll let you know if something miraculous happens. =)


----------

